

3D Rendered Bumblebee in 1K of JS - joshuacc
http://js1k.com/2013-spring/demo/1451

======
dbloom
Writeup from the demo's creator: [http://www.romancortes.com/blog/furbee-my-
js1k-spring-13-ent...](http://www.romancortes.com/blog/furbee-my-
js1k-spring-13-entry/)

